# Possible Algae Eater Companion



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

What would be a good 10 gallon betta tank algae eating companion? 

Oto? Clown pleco? 

Betta is typical male size and is quite active, but it's aggressiveness level is virtually unknown. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

You could try an oto or two but make sure you have a place to move them to if your betta ends up being agressive.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Went with a bushy faced pleco last week and am very pleased. Excellent custodial skills, put the betta in check the first day with a nice tail whack to the face and now it lounges around where both betta and pleco seem to be doing just fine. 

Supposedly these types of plecos don't get very big...roughly 3 inches max. But we'll see. Or you folks could tell me that I'm wrong and it will balloon up within a few months.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

knownothingfishowner said:


> Supposedly these types of plecos don't get very big...roughly 3 inches max. But we'll see. Or you folks could tell me that I'm wrong and it will balloon up within a few months.


They do stay fairly small, mine's probably slightly over 3 inches and maybe a year old. They also love driftwood, if you have any for him along with the occasional piece of zucchini.


----------

